# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > О нас >  БПРСМ

## SDS

БПРСМ - для моледёжи?

----------


## Sanych

Что это такое вообще?

----------


## SDS

Белорусский Патриотический Республиканский Союз Молодежи
БПРСМ!

----------


## PatR!oT

я уверен о нем никто не знает т.к это организация никоим образом не работает с молодежью  они только взносы собирать (((((

----------

